# Scouting



## kailey29us (May 26, 2011)

I'm exhausted!!!! I went up on the mountain yesterday morning at 630 to scout for deer and elk. I found two decent water sources in one area with some fresh elk sign around them. I didn't see any elk just a couple of decent bucks. Then a friend joined me around 1 PM and we hiked another few miles and found several awesome year round water sources and tons of elk sign. One of the water sources was a spring and we found where it started coming out of the ground, pretty cool. On our way out of the canyon we heard some cow and calves calling to each other and a couple bull barks. We finally saw the elk on the opposite hillside. We probably saw 6 or 8, mostly cows and calfs but we did see one 5 pt bull not a big one but pretty cool. I walked 11.3 miles I'm tired but it was way worth it to see those elk.
This morning I went out behind my house to check the game camera I have out there. Last year I saw a couple of bucks in the area and wanted to see if I could get a pic of them. The camera was back there for a couple weeks and I only got a pic of 1 deer, a cool looking 3X2. I won't be able to get up on the mountain the opening weekend of the archery hunt so maybe I'll try to track this guy down.


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

Nice report and outstanding deer! That would be an awesome buck with your bow. Good luck.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

That buck is pretty cool, I'd shoot him with a bow..8)..


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Lucky. I hiked about the same distance and only saw one doe. :grin:


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

cool looking buck.


----------



## polarbear (Aug 1, 2011)

Cool buck! He even has a target right behind the shoulder for you. He's asking for it.


----------



## solocam (Jul 26, 2013)

Sounds like you found a few good spots for elk. I don't envy that 11 mile hike at all if you get one.


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

Nice buck! Seems like a good spot.


----------



## kzkammo (Jul 15, 2013)

AWESOME BUCK, I love the wide racks


----------



## kailey29us (May 26, 2011)

Well I was not able to find this buck during the archery hunt but a trucker found him last night. Almost 27" wide, cool lookin buck. I saw the other buck hit Tues morning on my way to work. Its that time of year so lets all slow down a little from sunset to sunrise and give a them chance.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

That's too bad. Hate to see deer die like that.


----------

